# Vodafone Internet key

## agiani

Salve a tutti,

Qualcuno ha mai installato e configurato la chiavetta Vodafone in oggetto?

Grazie

----------

## djinnZ

Premesso che per varie ragioni politiche e morali sarebbe meglio fare a meno di detta "supposta" devi scaricare il software per linux badando alla corrispondenza tra quello windozz presente sul supporto e la versione linux (o mac) corrispondente. I driver meglio aggiornati in genere sono sul sito tedesco di vodaphone.

Sappi che è un terno al lotto con qualsiasi sistema operativo, se va nessun problema, se non va... puoi solo buttarla.

Bada che richiede i moduli kernel di ppp per BSD e deflate compression per funzionare.

Usa umtsmon.

----------

## xdarma

 *agiani wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti,
> 
> Qualcuno ha mai installato e configurato la chiavetta Vodafone in oggetto?
> 
> Grazie

 

Premetto che la Huawei E172 non ho mai provato ad usarla con linux, però ho visto su parecchi blog che funziona con Ubuntu, Xandros, ecc.

Qui dovresti anche trovare dei driver precompilati e dei sorgenti:

http://www.betavine.net/bvportal/web/linux_drivers

Leggiti anche le guide per l'installazione e istruiscimi perché fra un po' mi servirà  ;-)

----------

## CarloJekko

ANCHE IO HO FATTO RIFERIMENTO QUI https://forge.betavine.net/frs/?group_id=12

Ciao !!

----------

## agiani

Io ho provato a installare https://forge.betavine.net/frs/?group_id=12

Avviando il programma, riconosce la chiavetta, ma quando clicco su connetti non fa nulla!!

Comunque adesso ho risolto usando wvdial da riga di comando e anche usando gnome-ppp[/url]

Se a qualcuno puo' interessare posso postare i due file di configurazione.

Ho seguito questa guida http://www.tohack.eu/show_45_VodafoneInternetKeysottoLinux.html

Ciao

----------

## oRDeX

Quindi, anche se con strumenti diversi da quelli consigliati, sei riuscito a connetterti ad internet? Se si potresti postare il modello preciso della tua chiavetta?

Ciauz

----------

## CarloJekko

 *agiani wrote:*   

> Io ho provato a installare https://forge.betavine.net/frs/?group_id=12
> 
> Avviando il programma, riconosce la chiavetta, ma quando clicco su connetti non fa nulla!!
> 
> Comunque adesso ho risolto usando wvdial da riga di comando e anche usando gnome-ppp[/url]
> ...

 

Ottimo   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Se si potresti postare il modello preciso della tua chiavetta?

 Non è questione di modello ma di brand della supposta.

A parte le considerazioni sul produttore in se e l'eventuale necessità di disabilitare l'autoriconoscimento come cdrom esterno (alla volte non viene riconosciuta per questa ragione, il link alla patch ve lo andate a cercare) le singole versioni del firmware interno possono abilitare o disabilitare alcune modalità di chiamata o protocolli di comunicazione e determinare la compatibilità con le varie versioni del sotware proprietario e non.

Sarebbe stato più semplice e logico agire sull'IMSI rifiutando gli altri operatori come fanno tutti i telefoni cellulari ma poi... non sarebbe più una supposta ma un valido strumento di lavoro. D'latro canto si sa che simili cose vengono viste come pregi dagli utonti docg piuttosto che come difetti.

----------

## agiani

A me viene comunque riconosciuta anche come cd-rom ma funziona anche come modem.

----------

## lucapost

Sto pensando di procedere all'acquisto, ho letto di queste 2 offerte:

Internet Facile

Internet Facile Senza Limiti

La prima è interessante, 30 euri per 10 ore al giorno. 20 euri se associ anche una promozione per il fisso o per il mobile.

La seconda è davvero caretta, 45euri! Ma è comunque la prima vera flat umts che vedo in circolazione! 

Dimenticavo, qualcuno ha esperienze di queste chiavette su amd64? 

ciao e grazie.

----------

## mack1

Ciao ho usato un paio di mesi fa una chiavetta "voda_mortacci_loro" ed ho scoperto che filtrano in maniera scandalosa il  traffico.... una marea di utenti (me compreso  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) si sono trovati con una velocità in download non superiore ai 30 KB/s.... tieni presente che io beccavo hsdpa.

Avendo rescisso il contratto con "voda_mortacci_loro" non ho più seguito la cosa, però ti consiglio di informarti bene, onde evitare di essere preso in giro come il sottoscritto  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Io avevo scoperto la cosa leggendo il loro forum:

http://lab.vodafone.it/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1470

Ciao e che ai suddetti ladri venga lo squarauss in forma cronica!!!

----------

## djinnZ

Devo correggerti, la forma ed il colore latteo suggeriscono un accostamento a quel medicamento noto sotto il nome comune di "supposta" (rimanderei alla storica prefazione del rank xerox per gli ulteriori accostamenti e paragoni...) in più: Ren Zhengfei chi è e cosa rappresenta con la sua azienda, vodaphone cosa rappresenta e di dove è, le implicazioni per traffico e sovratariffazione dei contratti (peraltro tutti uguali ed allineati) sono già ragioni sufficienti per farne a meno IMHO.

La stavo valutando come alternativa all'adsl in caso di emergenza ma in considerazione del dato ormai inconfutabile che dalle mie parti funziona solo con il pc appoggiato al giusto balcone... vadano a[censura].

----------

## lucapost

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> *

 

io non ho capito un c***o.

----------

## djinnZ

Ripeto, già è qualcosa da rigettare solo per ciò che sono produttore e distributore, per ragioni "politiche" diciamo. E ribadisco che di supposta si tratta. Software di base  indecente, branding ancora peggiore... non trovo nulla di buono.

La ricezione è penosa, sono riuscito a collegarmi solo tenendo il portatile sul balcone orientato ad ovest, in qualsia altro punto dell'appartamento non c'era linea, non credo che sia un problema locale sia perchè non ho provato con un solo operatore sia perchè non ho provato in una sola località. Da quello che ho letto in giro, in ogni città

Visto che non dovrebbe servirmi per collegarmi tenendo il portatile sulle ginocchia seduto su una panchina (come nella pubblicità) ma come backup per l'adsl la ho scartata definitivamente ma pare che le restrizioni di traffico siano applicate sulla base di un monte mensile sul modello del limite di traffico applicato per l'hosting (in pratica se sfori ti va tutto lentissimo) oltre che filtrando di tutto di più.

In parole povere rimane una fregatura IMHO, purtroppo alternative non ce ne sono (l'ultima volta che sono riuscito ad andare in vacanza non ho potuto trovare in tutta la provincia di Lecce un fetente di internet point che mi consentisse di connettermi con il portatile, potevo solo usare la fetenzia di intercess exploder pezzottato e pieno di spyware della loro postazione con tanto di tastiera lurida da tetano solo a guardarla).

Il problema è che per mandare la "letterina" ed il "messaggino" bene o male funziona e gli imbecilli continuano a fare contratti, quindi le cose difficilmente miglioreranno.

----------

## Peach

visti i notevoli problemi di vodaprone, qualcuno ha valutato l'offerta dell'antagonista 3?

ma tutte ste chiavette sono così tanto idiote da funzionare solo per windows? (cioé a random per linux, winmodem-style!)

PS: forse questo post sarebbe da spostare sotto Discussione

----------

## djinnZ

 *Peach wrote:*   

> visti i notevoli problemi di vodaprone, qualcuno ha valutato l'offerta dell'antagonista 3?

 leggi sopra, non c'è tutta questa differenza, parlando per la profonda terronia (alias quarto mondo) in cui languo. *Peach wrote:*   

> ma tutte ste chiavettesupposte sono così tanto idiote da funzionare solo per windows? (cioé a random per linux, winmodem-style!)

 Ricapitoliamo:

Su windozz se hai emulatori cdrom installati ti scordi di usarle (e se rimuovi l'emulatore ti scordi anche quello), per il resto è random in stile winmodem sotto linux (con bestemmie aggiunte con truecrypt e smartcard);

Su linux ci sono brand che funzionano ed altri no (quindi dipende dal tuo fattore di sfiga ma se non altro ), in pratica se funzionano non danno problemi come con windozz ma se non vanno... "lasciate ogni speranza o voi ch'entrate"©:

Su mac-os (leopard credo) sembrano funzionare con maggiore facilità che con linux ma anche li se acchiappi il vecchio brand che non va... ti tiri il soffitto in testa con le bestemmie ma non risolvi niente (di due uguali una ha funzionato a prima botta senza problemi l'altra niente da fare).

Questa è la mia esperienza con zozzaphone, con 3 ho visto solo che non prende dove mi serve ...

Se l'hardware è quello, idem per il software di base, non è che cambia molto.

 *Peach wrote:*   

> PS: forse questo post sarebbe da spostare sotto Discussione

 Pare... ma ultimamente i nostri moderatori sono diventati assenteisti (si saranno impiegati tutti nella PA?!  :Twisted Evil:  ) e per di più non hanno neppure tentato una idiozia per il primo d'aprile  :Crying or Very sad:  , capisco che gentoo consulting è difficile da superare ma... un minimo d'impegno, alle volte. La mia idea la avevo proposta ma è rimasta inascoltata ( tanto per cambiare  :Twisted Evil:  ).

----------

## Thanas

Piccolo up... Non avevo voglia di aprire un nuovo topic  :Razz: 

Sono tornato a fare il pendolare e stavo pensando di prendere la supposta della 3, si, qui si parlava di quella vodafone, ma...

In particolare sono interessato alla Huawei e1550, esperienze in proposito? In alternativa cosa c'è sul mercato di utilizzabile?

Saluti

un Thanas... che di nuovo treni e bus...

----------

## lucapost

Io ho preso questa chiavetta, la utilizzo felicemente con la tariffa della tre time large. L'ho pagata 80€, solo che ora non trovo il rivenditore su ebay.

Raramente la utilizzo in mobilità, e secondo me la scarsa copertura della tre sul territorio fa di questa una cattiva candidata per il tuo genere di utilizzo. inoltre la tre funge solamente in modalità umts/hdspa, quindi niente gprs/edge come tim ecc.

Le tariffe della tim sono nettamente più care, ma il servizio è certamente superiore.

----------

## Thanas

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Io ho preso questa chiavetta, la utilizzo felicemente con la tariffa della tre time large. L'ho pagata 80€, solo che ora non trovo il rivenditore su ebay.
> 
> Raramente la utilizzo in mobilità, e secondo me la scarsa copertura della tre sul territorio fa di questa una cattiva candidata per il tuo genere di utilizzo. inoltre la tre funge solamente in modalità umts/hdspa, quindi niente gprs/edge come tim ecc.
> 
> Le tariffe della tim sono nettamente più care, ma il servizio è certamente superiore.

 

Ok, grazie delle informazioni,provo a cercare se trovo un rivenditore, sembra interessante.

Uff... Tim effettivamente è più cara, ed effettivamente l'avrei bisogno in mobilità... Ok grazie, provo a dare un'occhiatina, magari trovo l'offertina econimica tim  :Wink: 

Saluti

un Thanas... che volendo spendere poco...

----------

